# What's cooking.......



## homeruk (Apr 13, 2017)

So what is everyone doing over the bank holiday?

For us it's Brunswick stew with jalepeno and bacon cornbread tonight using some frozen pulled pork done a couple of weeks back

Friday smoked leg of lamb

Saturarday 2 racks of meaty ribs BBQ beans cornbread and Texas slaw

Sunday buffalo wings with ranch dipping sauce and left over bits from Saturday

Monday plain yogurt and water :icon_eek:


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 13, 2017)

Sorry Homeruk, I have edited my original post as I did not think it was fair to hijack your post.

Hope everyone has a great Easter and enjoy the Q if the weather picks up.


----------

